# Gunwerks/Huskemaw Optics



## huntinco (Sep 23, 2007)

Today, I had the opportunity to try one of the rifle & scope combinations produced by Gunwerks, aka ?Best of the west.? I decided to video this as I thought it might be of interest and enjoyment to some of you.


----------



## bigolmuley (Sep 29, 2007)

Pretty awesome Shifty. Does this mean the new .300UM is shelved, or just another gun for the cabinet? Sounds like the 6.5 X .284 is the way to go with those berger bullets. Let me know, I was leaning toward that .257 weatherby but who knows.
I failed to draw Wyoming, so no grove 21 archery hunt this year.

Jason "The Big Ol' Muley"


----------



## huntinco (Sep 23, 2007)

Noooooooo shelved for the 300 Ultra....  I just got the 300 Ultra broke in. Next week I'm looking to send some lead downrange with her. The 6.5 with those long bullets offers some pretty darn good downrange advantages over the .257. No deer tag for me but I did draw the speed goat. _(O)_


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Justin,

Thanks for the movie.....I started talking to these guys about three years ago when they were still using Leupold. I realy liked the gunsmith, but at the last expo, they told me that he had been canned. I haven't got the mens chanel anymore, so I do not see them much. How is MMM doing as a show host?

Keep up the great work, and I realy enjoy your videos......Bigbr


----------

